

Ask HN: Scrybe invite? - DanielBMarkham

Sorry to ask such a trivial thing, but I'm researching online calendaring today, and Scrybe looks really good. Anybody here using the beta and could hook me up with an invite?
======
Saj_at_Scrybe
Hello,

Scrybe is very much still active and we are currently working on our new
product that is aimed at groups and organizations. Unfortunately at this time
I can not quote you a time frame for when this will be available.

For the time being, the Scrybe team has moved its entire focus to this new
application, and while we continue to fix any bugs or issues that may arise,
there are no feature updates planned for the current offering. Although still
in beta, since launch no user data has been lost and there are also no plans
at this time to stop the service.

The current personal calendaring application is still in closed beta and we
are not sending out any invitations, however existing Scrybe users can invite
others by sharing their calendars, tasks and thoughtstreams. If you are
interested in getting an account, you may want to check out our user forum
that is dedicated to invitation sharing.
[http://iscrybe.com/forums/viewforum.php?f=6&sid=fcd5256d...](http://iscrybe.com/forums/viewforum.php?f=6&sid=fcd5256dae3ceedfbfcd131a28c15676)

Saj

------
kolo32
Try <http://www.teknobites.com/2008/08/13/scrybe-invites/>

~~~
DanielBMarkham
I tried 4 times to leave a new comment, but the site keeps crashing. Strange.
I tried 3 times with the HN link, then switched browsers and tried on a fresh
link. No go.

I'm finding lots of people begging for invites. Very strange business model.
Show something cool, then prevent people from signing up. Many of the comments
I've browsed are some pretty pissed people.

UPDATE: I went over to the Scribe forums and tried again there. That seems
like it might work <http://iscrybe.com/forums/viewtopic.php?p=16817#16817>

------
jasonlbaptiste
Are they still working on it? It's literally been in beta since 2006.

~~~
DanielBMarkham
The site is still up, and the forums are active. Beats me.

I spent about 20 minutes researching them. Looks like they picked up funding
in 2007. Lots of rave reviews, very slick demo video on the home page, lots of
users on the forums begging for new invites.

The blog hasn't had any activity for a long time now.

Beats me.

I guess that's the big difference between a real store and an online store: in
a real store you can always tell if it is out of business.

I'm looking at 30boxes now. You'd think this would be simple: all I want is
calendars, tasks, recurrence and sorting, being able to print them both like a
DayRunner, and links/subscriptions to other calendars. Google doesn't do the
task/day printing, or I'd just stick with them.

Instead I've fallen into a world of social media, flash animation, AIR, AJAX,
flickr -- everything in the world except for a simple calendar. It's like
asking for a fork and getting a 423-piece kitchenware set that includes a
blender and gas oven.

~~~
jasonlbaptiste
This is funny to me too. There are a million and one calendars/todo lists,etc.
yet all I want is something a little bit above a plain white page / text
editor. Nothing fancy, nothing crazy.

